# Grip Help



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, I have a strange problem with my grips on my Bersa Thunder 380. After about 50 rounds, the grip on one side will completely fall off.  Now, it was suggested that glue can be used, but I still need to take the grips off from time to time because of some issues we're still working through. So are there any suggestions aside from glue to keep the grips from falling off after 50 rounds? Thanks!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> So are there any suggestions aside from glue to keep the grips from falling off after 50 rounds? Thanks!


Duck tape!:mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Since I've never had a Bersa apart how do the grips attach?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is there a screw coming loose after shooting it a while?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It's a really bad grip design. The grip is held on with one screw on either side, and it is just the one piece. The other side is fine. Honestly, I think either the screw is boogered up or the grip itself is because at one point it came off a whole lot for interior inspections.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U might need a small rubber gasket/washer between the grip and the screw. Sometimes, vibtarion from firing can start to twist the screw - making it loosen.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Is the screw just stripped and not tightening all the way...?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

js said:


> Is the screw just stripped and not tightening all the way...?


That's what I am thinking, although when I took a look at it it didn't appear to be so.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update on your Bersa. I've now officially taken it off my list.

WM


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U might need a small rubber gasket/washer between the grip and the screw. Sometimes, vibtarion from firing can start to twist the screw - making it loosen.


a #60 *O* ring is what you need 

RJ


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Are there a bunch of these happening to people? I would think it would be all over BersaTalk Forums if it was a common thing.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Some Loc-Tite on the grip screw thread might help.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

This happened to mine because I got gun oil in the screw holes and the screws backed out from shooting a lot...I blasted them out with carb cleaner/degreaser and retightened the screws and haven't had the problem reoccur. I have had problems with other guns and screws backing out from firing, LockTite solved that (as Waterburybob mentioned), it comes in different strengths, can't remember which is which, but get the one that's NOT permanent. I think it's "Locktite Blue" even though the tube is Red...see picture










Wandering man, I've had screws and pins back out under firing stresses on all types of guns, expensive and not...I wouldn't write off a gun just because the grip screw is coming loose :smt083


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

Wrap the threads with teflon tape. It will stay put and you can easily remove it when needed. This works on 2 piece FLGR's in 1911's as well.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

JHG said:


> Wrap the threads with teflon tape. It will stay put and you can easily remove it when needed. This works on 2 piece FLGR's in 1911's as well.


That's another great idea JHG :smt023

Didn't even think of it, we do that with shotgun chokes sometimes...make sure you wrap with the direction it will be turning.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Wandering man, I've had screws and pins back out under firing stresses on all types of guns, expensive and not...I wouldn't write off a gun just because the grip screw is coming loose :smt083


OK.

That was not the only reason, and I will not say there is not a Bersa in my future. The handle thing just helped me to justify (rationalize?) going with a more expensive gun for my first ccw.

I've decided that it will not be my next purchase. I've decided I want to get another 9mm in subcompact size before expanding my arsenal to other calibers.

The Bersa 380 really did fire pretty well, aside from the two failure to feeds. And those were probably do to limp wristing on my part and my wife's.

WM


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

That's cool. 

If I could find a 9mm as small as the Bersa .380/Walther PPKS... I'd get one myself. Haven't really looked though, maybe that will be my next gun conquest.  I really like the size and fit of these guns, I can pocket them without even printing in some of my summertime shorts, but 9mm is definately a better personal protection choice.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

That's why I'll not rule it out, totally.

WM


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

Buckeye said:


> Didn't even think of it, we do that with shotgun chokes sometimes...make sure you wrap with the direction it will be turning.


I do the same with my Shotgun Chokes. You can tape it and you do not have to tighten the bee-jeezus out of it to keep it in place


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bersa*

One nice thing I've noticed about most of the Bersa guns are the ambidexterious controls. Most of them have a slide release and safety control mounted on both sides of the frame. The only ones I ever plan on actually owning will be in my sales case however.


----------

